# Returning Radiator to Aldi ; No receipt



## shipibo (18 Mar 2008)

A Chairde,


  My mother bought a radiator (55 EUR) from ALDI Long Mile Rd at start of feb, 2 weeks ago it would not power up, making strange crackling noises etc ....

Have said I will bring it back, but no receipt , box etc ... , only radiator.

It is still mint, and I believe only sold by Aldi stores ....


Anybody experience of similar situations, can I bring back ...


----------



## NicolaM (18 Mar 2008)

Hi
here's info on consumer rights:
[broken link removed]
If only sold by Aldi stores, presumably that strengthens your case..
Nicola


----------



## Diziet (18 Mar 2008)

crumdub12 said:


> A Chairde,
> 
> 
> My mother bought a radiator (55 EUR) from ALDI Long Mile Rd at start of feb, 2 weeks ago it would not power up, making strange crackling noises etc ....
> ...



I returned an item without a receipt to Aldi, but to be honest they gave me a hard time. I did take a bank statement showing the payment date and they dates they had the item in store tallied. Plus, it did not work! I stood my ground, was polite and just became a broken record and they eventually relented just to get rid of me I think!

You are completely within your rights to return it. Better to return on a weekday when there is a chance of a manager being present.


----------



## shipibo (19 Mar 2008)

NicolaM, Diziet,


    Go raibh maith agat, will keep you updated.


----------



## NicolaM (19 Mar 2008)

If I were you, I'd print off your consumer rights off the internet, and flourish the bit of paper at them if there's any fuss: they absolutely legally have to re-dress your problem if the good is faulty(and may not be aware of that).
I think Diziet's point about a manager being present is spot on though..
Good luck!

Nicola


----------



## MsGinger (19 Mar 2008)

My OH returned cutlery purchased in Aldi a while ago - he didn't have a receipt or proof of payment, just went into the store & asked if he could return it (didn't want to bring it in with him in case it looked like he picked it up while in store).  Anyway they exchanged it for him no problem.  This was the Finglas store.


----------



## Complainer (21 Mar 2008)

crumdub12 said:


> A Chairde,
> 
> 
> My mother bought a radiator (55 EUR) from ALDI Long Mile Rd at start of feb, 2 weeks ago it would not power up, making strange crackling noises etc ....
> ...


Did she pay in cash or by laser?


----------



## shipibo (21 Mar 2008)

Update on this ...


Went back this afternoon, asst manager stated he would not take it without receipt, to return to OEM , He acknowledged they stocked rads, and ALDI were only seller, but quoted ALDI 30 day return policy

I asked if LASER proof of shopping in ALDI that week would help, he said no..


Have asked Manager to contact me on Tuesday, I asked for Managers number , he refused but took mine.


Complainer,

   On your question, would cash / VISA make a difference ??


----------



## sandrat (21 Mar 2008)

If you bought it two weeks ago surely it is within the 30 day return policy?Return policy is null and void if the item is damaged or faulty. Sale of goods and supply of services act states goods must be of merchantible quality - this is not. If you still have problems on tuesday contact the consumer association. You are entitled to repair replacement or refund but you can choose what you want.


----------



## macshaned (21 Mar 2008)

sandrat said:


> You are entitled to repair replacement or refund but you can choose what you want.



 Not necessarily correct. Even if you want a refund, the shop are entitled to offer to attempt to have the item repaired first, and then if that doesn't work, they could just offer to replace it.  Anecdotally, I've heard that Lidl and Aldi are more likely just to swap the item for you if it's not working - they're not really set up for getting things repaired.


----------



## sandrat (22 Mar 2008)

nope you have the right to choose, if you have no confidence that the product is any good then why would you accept a replacement or repair?

I rang consumer association about a problem I had with faulty engagement ring (diamond was loose) and was told I could choose what I wanted done because it was faulty and did not suit the purpose intended.

They can offer to do these things but it is just an offer - you don't have to accept an offer when there are other options available still.


----------



## europhile (22 Mar 2008)

Not even M&S offer a refund without a receipt (they'll give you a replacement or a credit note).

I'm not surprised at Aldi not accepting the return of the radiator without a receipt.  As far as they're concerned, it could have been bought elsewhere or even stolen!  That's one of the main purposes of a receipt.


----------



## sandrat (22 Mar 2008)

_If goods are not of merchantable quality, you do not have to accept a repair. You can insist on a refund or a replacement._ Taken from Consumer Association [broken link removed].

_The main purpose of a receipt is to prove you bought goods from a particular store, so it is reasonable for a retailer to check that he sold you the goods before he rectifies your complaint. _
_If you do not have a receipt, you may have another proof of purchase such as a *cheque stub or credit card voucher*. A *particular trader's name may be on the product*, or an assistant may remember you. If you cannot find any proof of purchase, your case is considerably weakened._ Taken from [broken link removed].

OP has already confirmed that it is only sold in Aldi stores and has a laser statement which shows Aldi on it then this is acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## eileen alana (22 Mar 2008)

macshaned said:


> Not necessarily correct. Even if you want a refund, the shop are entitled to offer to attempt to have the item repaired first, and then if that doesn't work, they could just offer to replace it. Anecdotally, I've heard that Lidl and Aldi are more likely just to swap the item for you if it's not working - they're not really set up for getting things repaired.


 
Not quite correct, LIDL repaired a laptop for me recently, it was sent to Germany and I had it back within 10 days.
ps I was never asked to show the receipt


----------



## shipibo (22 Mar 2008)

Sandrat,

    Apologies for confusion ..

The Rad was bought early Feb, it failed 2 weeks ago after working for a month, seems to have a faulty switch, when turned on starts crackling and then off.


----------



## sandrat (22 Mar 2008)

30 return policies are something which shops offer in addition to your rights so that you can return something just because you don't like/want it. If it is faulty then returns policies go out the door and consumer law comes into play.


----------



## macshaned (22 Mar 2008)

Sandrat - while you can insist on all you like when dealing with a shop, you'll also find that there is no corresponding legislation which obliges the shop to follow whatever it is that the customer may insist on.

The difficulty is that there's no hard and fast rules here - for either the consumer nor the retailer. As you point out, a shop could offer to fix it, and you can refuse to have it fix. What happens then? You insist on getting a refund, but the shop has shown a certain amount of reasonableness by offering to get the item fixed. Possible stalemate!

For this particular situation for the OP, a receipt (while it would make things enormously easier) is not essential - a proof of purchase is all that is legally necessary - the retailer is entitled to proof of purchase. 

The OP should, and is perfectly entitled to pursue this further with Aldi and to have them either repair the item or replace it. If Aldi are still not willing to assist in repairing or replacing, then the OP can legally resort to the Small Claims Court, but could also go to the CAI or NCA for further advice on how to proceed.


----------



## sandrat (23 Mar 2008)

Did you see my quotes taken from the consumer association website??? You are entitled to INSIST on a refund where the goods are faulty.


----------



## Complainer (24 Mar 2008)

sandrat said:


> You are entitled to INSIST on a refund where the goods are faulty.


That's not what it says. It says "_You can insist on a refund *or a replacement*_"


----------



## sandrat (24 Mar 2008)

But the store hasn't offered a replacement - they have said it is outside the 30 day return policy blah blah blah. They are ignoring the law completely.

Article in the [broken link removed]
_If you discover a defect shortly after you buy the good or service, you can insist on a full refund as long as you take action quickly. _

This could be the problem. If they can't offer a replacement quickly (do they stock things after the offer is over?) then I would continue to insist on a refund. 

Ring the consumer association for a definitive answer. I have been advised by them in the past that I can insist on a refund.


----------



## shipibo (24 Mar 2008)

Thanks Sandra, all other contributors,


   Will check this out, and get back to you.


----------



## shipibo (26 Mar 2008)

ALDI Area Manager contacted me yesterday, said if I brought up LASER Receipt up, they would check items on list , and if fire was on , they would refund.

When I queried Asst. Managers arrogance in stating otherwise, he stated he was in training.

I have 3 months from purchase to bring it back according to him. He was a smart This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language as well.

Motto of this story: Buy all goods with Plastic !!!


----------



## lightup (26 Mar 2008)

crumdub12 said:


> Motto of this story: Buy all goods with Plastic !!!


 
Or just keep receipts.


----------



## iggy (27 Mar 2008)

europhile said:


> Not even M&S offer a refund without a receipt (they'll give you a replacement or a credit note).
> 
> I'm not surprised at Aldi not accepting the return of the radiator without a receipt. As far as they're concerned, it could have been bought elsewhere or even stolen! That's one of the main purposes of a receipt.


+1


----------



## shipibo (28 Mar 2008)

iggy said:


> +1


 

????


----------



## NicolaM (28 Mar 2008)

Hi Crumdub12
Did you get your refund yet?
Nicola


----------



## shipibo (6 Apr 2008)

Yeah Nicola,


    Thanks for all help..


----------



## Mel (20 Jul 2008)

crumdub12 said:


> ALDI Area Manager contacted me yesterday, said if I brought up LASER Receipt up, they would check items on list , and if fire was on , they would refund.
> 
> When I queried Asst. Managers arrogance in stating otherwise, he stated he was in training.
> 
> ...


 
What if the product is faulty and they can see this, you don't have the receipt, but they are happy that you bought it in that store, and will offer a refund.
However, it appears the item was sold at a reduced price subsequent to when you bought it, and this is the price they will refund, not the full purchase price you paid. I was not aware that the item was ever reduced and doubt that it was in this particular store (lidl) as I never saw it there again after the original offer. 
I have bank statements showing I shopped there when the item was originally in stock, but then I shop in the store every week so I'm not sure what that proves... 

The manager is to call me tomorrow as he was not on duty today. 

I can't see anything to cover this on the consumer association website.


----------

